# Magistratum Rationis Rei Publicae Procurandae



## voltape

I have a diploma from Georgetown University, Superior Studies School.  It is a Master degree:  Magistratum Rationis Rei Publicae Procurandae.  What is this degree in English?  I suppose procurandae refers to procurements (buying)... for the Republic?.  Any idea?
Thanks


----------



## wandle

The Latin is open to a number of interpretations: *ratio* can mean any kind of business or affair, but it often means a financial account; _*procuro*_ means 'look after' or 'take care of'; *rei publicae* most probably means 'of the state' (meaning 'government').

Thus I would guess that it means 'Degree of Master in Accountancy in the field of Public Administration'.
It could equally mean 'Degree of Master in Accountancy as recognised by Public Authority'.
It could mean 'Degree of Master in Business Administration in the field of Government'.


----------



## Mezzofanti

I think you will find that this is simply a Master's Degree in the nature or method (ratio) of administering (procurare) the state (res publica). In other words, politics or political science.


----------



## CapnPrep

Mezzofanti said:


> In other words, politics or political science.


Georgetown doesn't appear to offer a Master's in Political Science. I suppose it depends on the date of the diploma in question, but there is currently a Master of Policy Management program at the McCourt School of Public Policy.


----------



## voltape

Well, and for the record, (for any next time somebody runs across this grade)
finally I had access to the Georgetown University transcript related to the diploma.  There I found the name in English: Master of Public Policy!  It was close!  Thanks to all


----------



## voltape

Well, so it happened it was me the "next time somebody" above - I've got the same diploma again and didn't remember - good for WR - by the way I have found the following from the Internet Georgetown information:
All Georgetown University graduates earn the official Georgetown diploma, written in Latin, and reflecting the history, tradition, and values of the University. A full translation of the diploma is provided upon graduation along with a traditional blue-and-gray ribbon (the Georgetown colors) and suggestions for matting and framing. The degrees offered through the School of Continuing Studies include: The Bachelor of Arts in Liberal Studies (Artium Baccalaureatum in Studiis Liberalibus); the Master of Arts in Liberal Studies (Magistratum Artium in Studiis Liberalibus); the Doctor of Liberal Studies (Doctorem Studiorum Liberalium); and the Master of Professional Studies (Magistratum Professionalium Studiorum).  View a sample Georgetown Diploma.


----------

